# Domingo 70th birthday gala in Teatro Real



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Tomorrow it shall take place.

Any ideas how it will look like? 

I could watch transmission on TV. But if it's going to be this kind of gala when dandified singers perform cliche popular arias "in tribute" one after another I would prefer not to see it. But if it would be something more original and interesting, not necessarily musically*... 

* I mean: less performing, more talking about music, opera and stuff.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday Plácido!

I'm sure the internet will be laden with celebratory tributes and here's a nice interview from July last year.

http://www.teatro-real.com/es/felicite-a-placido-domingo


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Joseph Calleja has put this on his Facebook



> Today is the birthday of a great artist and living legend - Placido Domingo! The video below is the first time I really shared the stage with him. Puerto Rico 1999 and I was still a 21 year old baby!


 Villazón!!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Gala just finished. It was marvelous, I'm sure he enjoyed it a lot. 

They played premiere performance of Tan Dun's works for Domingo. Weird and funny piece with orchestra musicians spelling his name, stamping and brass section doing weird things with mouthpieces.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

It's on Spanish TV on demand:

Part 1

Part 2


----------

